

Everything is amazing, but nobody is happy. - crystalarchives
http://barefootmeg.multiply.com/video/item/56

======
skawaii
Not only very funny, but very true. If society as a whole just took a moment
and pondered on some of the great things we have, I think it would make a huge
difference in the way we treat each other.

